# C.H. Eddy & Co. Pumpkinseed



## MyndLymb (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi All,

 I'm posting a pumpkinseed I have but have not been able to find any info on.  It's clear with a very slight amethyst tint.  It stands 4 1/2" high, 3 1/8" wide, and about 1 1/8" thick.  It has an applied lip, and is embossed "C.H. EDDY & CO., JAMAICA GINGER, BRATTLEBORO, VT.

 Any info about the bottle would be greatly appreciated.

 Thanks!  Lou


----------



## MyndLymb (Nov 14, 2004)

Photo of the lip.


----------



## MyndLymb (Nov 14, 2004)

Photo of embossing.


----------



## David E (Nov 15, 2004)

C.H. EDDY & CO.
 JAMAICA GINGER
 BRATTLEBORO, VT.

 Childs   Windham County Gazetter 1724- 1884 lists Charles H. Eddy & George A. Els (C.H. Eddy & Co) " Bottling Works. Manufacturer of Ginger Ale & Soda, Birch and Tonic Beer." Also the Brattleboro city directory for 1930 has  C.H. Eddy & Co., Henry M. Williams Prop. "Bottlers, carbonated Beverages an Flavoring Extracts, Wholesale Drugs & Barber Supplies."
 Clear 4 7/16" x 1 1/2" x 7/8"
 Picnic flask shape

 Dave


----------



## MyndLymb (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey thanks David!

 I really appreciate it.  Looking at the photos, what would be your guess.... an 1884 or 1930's vintage?

 From my layman's perspective it would seem to me that it would be an older bottle.  The main reason I say that is because of the lip.  It seems that most of the pumpkinseed flasks that can be dated around 1900 or later have the tooled lip with that extra decorative ridge of glass under the main lip.  Plus now with the information you have provided that says they are a "Manufacturer of Ginger Ale....", maybe the Jamaica Ginger was a form of Ginger Ale that they produced at that time.....?  But all that's a guess on my part.  I'm still learning, and very much appreciate the feedback from learned collectors like yourself.  

 Thank you again for your time and for sharing your knowledge.

 Lou


----------



## David E (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Lou, no I am not an expert, but I guess my books are, another book tells me the top is called "tooled, plain broad sloping colar. And it would depend on the year of mold seam (Before 1860's the mold seam will end low on the neck or shoulder, between 1860 and 1880 the mould seam stops right below the mouth and I quess if seam stops at top but not over, it would be before 1903 when the machine bottle started. Hope the book is right on that.

 Dave


----------

